# ATV Fertilizer/Seed Spreaders



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

This Sunday, I put my new Bumper Buddy ATV Spreader in to use for the first time. I chose it partly because it offered adjustable broadcast pattern sizes. I bought it from Cabela's.

In my opinion, the product is a serious POS, and I will never use it again. It has a poorly-designed mount to the ATV racks; when I first filled the hopper with 50# of fertilizer, it put so much pressure on the upper bar of the rack that it actually bent it, causing the hopper to tilt dramatically, and altering the broadcast path. Also, the unit had poor instructions, no operating manual, and no manufacturer's address or phone number to call for info. The final straw was it blew out a total of six 5 amp bus fuses during the day, and I had to quit because I had no more fuses. 

I've documented my problems with Cabela's, and they have been classy enough to agree to issue me credit for this product, and I will now procure a different model of spreader.

The most popular ATV spreader on the market is probably the Moultrie. I am curious if anyone has any experience with their spreader, which has a 100# capacity. I am nervous about rack-mounted spreaders, however, because of my experience with the Bumper Buddy. 

Cabela's also sells a tow-behind ATV spreader, which has the disadvantage the fact that you cannot simultaneously tow a disc or drag at the same time; however, the tow-behing model does have a 170# capacity, which means fewer stops to open a bag and re-fill.


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

we purchased a Thompson spreader from the Thompson Seeder Co., the PTO model but the do have an electric model. this thing is great! no problems what so ever, ours is a #200 capacity, i believe they carry a #100 capacity, they will ship it to your door in 7 days.

they also have a pretty slick flotation trailer for ATV's.

good luck!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i have a pull behind spreader from home depot. its the 125# spreader and its worked great for me.


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

I HAVE THE ATV MODEL FROM CABELAS AND IT FITS ON THE BACK OF THE RACK OF MY 300 HONDA. WORKS GREAT. GOT IT OUT OF THE SALE CAVE. $60.00. ONLY PROBLEM IS THE AJUSTMENT IS NOT REAL PRECISE. SO I JUST OPEN IT A LITTLE BIT AND GO TILL IT IS EMPTY. JUST DOING DEER FOOD PLOTS WINTER WHEAT, BUCKWHEAT, CLOVER AND SO ON.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Bearkill, Cabela's carries two rack-mounted ATV spreaders. One is manufactured by Moultrie Feeders, and the other is the Bumper Buddy. The BB is the one I had the problems with.

I assume you purchased the Moultrie product. It must have a better-designed rack attachment.


----------

